# Another One Saved



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi all the masked crusader has done it again.Silverhawk(Paul) has managed to rescue my rotary electric. After months of trying to get it repaired including sending it back to rotary who were not interested You lads on the forum pointed me to a man that could and a good job he did as well. I have posted a couple of pictures dont know if they will come out first time of trying to download them. Anyway if they dont perhaps paul will stick a couple up. Thanks all


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Good man that Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here you go Ken. I had to replace the balance....despite this being a NOS watch...and one that had never been opened...one of the balance pivots had rusted away. Acids in the original oil? :huh: Trapped moisture when it was first assembled? :huh:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Here you go Ken. I had to replace the balance....despite this being a NOS watch...and one that had never been opened...one of the balance pivots had rusted away. Acids in the original oil? :huh: Trapped moisture when it was first assembled? :huh:


Nice going Paul. This is a very good looking watch.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Here you go Ken. I had to replace the balance....despite this being a NOS watch...and one that had never been opened...one of the balance pivots had rusted away. Acids in the original oil? :huh: Trapped moisture when it was first assembled? :huh:


Nice watch , Forgive my ignorance but despite looking at the pics of the movement I cant figure out where the battery would fit

:huh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice work Paul :thumbup:


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Still the best, Paul, IMHO.

Bertrand


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

:huh: :huh: must sort those those bloody pictures or they will be calling me dumbbox40


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Zephod said:


> Nice watch , Forgive my ignorance but despite looking at the pics of the movement I cant figure out where the battery would fit
> 
> :huh:


That is very understandable...it fits either on the _inside_ of the case back or in a small battery compartment on the _outside_ of the case back. Case backs are not shown in the above photo, so here are a few shots that might help:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Zephod said:
> 
> 
> > Nice watch , Forgive my ignorance but despite looking at the pics of the movement I cant figure out where the battery would fit
> ...


Hi Paul

Thanks for that it explains it perfectly

Cheers

Stuart


----------

